# Delta Headlight- Westfield Columbia G519



## Trail Rider (Jul 8, 2021)

Does anyone know if the original Westfield Columbia G519 Delta Headlight was painted OD inside.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 8, 2021)

?


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 8, 2021)

Originals, which I have seen were painted OD inside and outside.  Whether any were placed in service without the OD paint on the inside I cannot say.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks Bill. Mine is painted OD on inside and I thought maybe somebody did bad paint job trying to restore and shot the inside of the light. Was going to try and strip it. If that was how they were originally issued then I will not mess with it.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 8, 2021)

Here are a couple pictures of an NOS Delta light in my collection.  Regards, Bill


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 8, 2021)

Bill - What a collection you must have. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DaGasMan (Jul 9, 2021)

Trail Rider said:


> Thanks Bill. Mine is painted OD on inside and I thought maybe somebody did bad paint job trying to restore and shot the inside of the light. Was going to try and strip it. If that was how they were originally issued then I will not mess with it.



Do you have any photos to compare with Bill's NOS light?


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 9, 2021)

I will try and get a few pics.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 10, 2021)

Hello;
Here are some pictures of my lamp in my collection found by my home.






It's the same as @HUFFMANBILL , but i don't have the packaging and the instructions, too bad 😿😺
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks Serge.


----------



## Mercian (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi All,

Just for fun, since this is a white civilian Delta Winner painted green, you can always look for period batterias too. (-:








Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 16, 2021)

Super cool. Thanks for sharing. Just picked myself up some.


----------



## DaGasMan (Jul 16, 2021)

Best if used before May 1943. Nice. It would almost be worth it to copy the best one and create
decals. For the "EverReady" re-enactor that needs that inside their flashlight of course. 
I'm like that so I would do it.


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 16, 2021)

Great idea.


----------

